# ICSI NEWBIE - RVH Belfast



## juliewooley (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi Everyone

At the risk of probably repeating something that's been asked dozens of times before.....here goes.

My fiance and I have just got an appointment to go on the 25th January to the Royal to see the nurse before we start our ICSI. Does anyone have any experience of this and what is involved? Also I have to fill in a form for the first date of my Feb period but unfortunately due to PCOS and endiometriosis it's pretty impossible to judge when that could be or even if I have one in Feb.

I'd appreciate any and I mean any advice.

Many thanks


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

Hiya Julie and welcome,love the name  
sorri cant be of any help but someone will be along shortly that will have some info for u, ok chick.


----------



## juliewooley (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks Holly


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

hi Julie - yep been there done that - any questions ask away.

if you go on to NI girls or the cycling thread there should be plenty of people in the same situation!


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Julie,

It is usually a standard form they give you and will know (or should know) about your PCOS and Endo history.  Probably the best thing for you to do is to give them a quick ring and ask them what info you should put down on the form as you are unsure when your next AF will arrive.  How are your cycles normally?  Can you estimate approxmately? This may be something you can talk about with the nurse on your visit they may suggest you take Provera to bring on a bleed but not all clinics get you to do this.  I know how frustrating these AF Q's are on forms, I have PCOS too and it drives me nuts! Sometimes I feel like getting out a crystal ball to find out!   But...be rest assured the clinics are very used to PCOS patients so try not to worry to much about it. They are there to help you and to answer any queries you have!  

Good luck with your appointment Julie, and lots of     for a successful cycle! 

Bunny xxx


----------



## juliewooley (Jan 4, 2010)

Thank you so much for the advice girls.  I have rang the nurse and hopefully all being well will be starting in February!


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

That's brilliants news hun!! Good luck with your cycle, you must be very excited!!  

Bunny xxx


----------



## norma30 (Jan 9, 2010)

Im a newbie too, got my golden ticket on friday 08th for Feb AF details and appt on 14th jan hubby is so relaxed about it, Im totally freaking out havent hardly slept all weekend. think its just that we have been ttc for 7yrs before we had dd then ttc a long time before that and its finally going to start icsi i just feel a bit


----------

